# Nowitzki gets permission from Mavericks to play with Germany



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nowitzki gets permission from Mavericks to play with Germany
August 23, 2005



> FRANKFURT, Germany (AP) -- Dirk Nowitzki has received permission from the Dallas Mavericks to join the German national team for warmup games before next month's European championship.
> 
> Nowitzki had been practicing on his own, but Mavericks' owner Mark Cuban has said the forward can now start practicing and playing with his national team, the German basketball federation said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It say Nowitzki has been practicing on his own. I hope he improved on every aspect of his game.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I just hope he doesn't get any softer playing in the Marshmellow games... I mean the Euro Championship.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think this will be a good way to practice playing tough even though most Euros are considered to be soft.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Someone should explain me finally what "soft" means ...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Soft- Generally accociated with Euro players since they don't have that toughness you find in American players/ street ballers. Compare Yao when he 1st came into the leauge to a Kenyon Martin, Shaq, Dale Davis, etc. A typical non-American player, soft, more finess vs. strong, tough, take no crap bangers.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Soft- Generally accociated with Euro players since they don't have that toughness you find in American players/ street ballers. Compare Yao when he 1st came into the leauge to a Kenyon Martin, Shaq, Dale Davis, etc. A typical non-American player, soft, more finess vs. strong, tough, take no crap bangers.


Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Lol, guys ... my question was obviously ironic :raised_ey 

I know what you mean with "soft" about the europlayers ...

But it's all a stereotype ... not all euros are "softy" ... look Zoran Savic screaming to Dominique Wilkins during a Virtus Bologna Vs Fortitudo Bologna in the mid '90s 










And what about the nasty dunks of Mancinelli, the big blocks of Gigli etc 

Anyway, we discover the warm water when 

NBA -> "physical" basketball 
Europe -> "technical" basketball ... 

it's a well know thing ...

Gretz !


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Well until there's more physical euro players in the NBA I'll still stick to my steroptying.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Some Euro players are actually physical, just in a different sort of way. Dirk might be considered soft by some, but you can only be so soft while getting to the line almost as much as anyone in the league. Back to the first sentence, I think the Euro players are pretty damn physical with the arms as far as hacking, but when it comes to the body contact, that's where they are considered soft.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Should be good, playing proper games is far better for experience than training by yourself. he should be a post player for the tournament (when he can afford to do so), he may as well use these times to build his weaker skills


----------

